# Tyre pressures again



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

I know this has been raised before but I would welcome advice from other owners of similar vehicles.
I have a Hymer 655 SL 3800 kgs on Continental tyres.
What pressure do you run yours at?

Thanks

Bob


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

loads of conlflicting advice - do a search on "tyre pressures"!

one thread came up with this

http://www.tyresafe.org/data/files/motorhome 08.pdf

which is pretty comprehensive :wink: 8)

check your tyre size and axle weights & you should be there - surprisingly different figures from the 80psi rcommmended by so many converters / dealers


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

If you want a bit more detail this is a useful LINK

As a quick solution you could just use your max axel weights as on the design plate on your chassis and use the recommended pressure for the size tyre Vs axel weight.

A better solution is to fully load you van including the max amount of passenger's you will ever take etc and get the axel weights and use these for pressure reference.

Richard...


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

Quick answer, go to a tyre fitting specialist.

When I purchased my van I asked the manager at our local tyre fitting depot. He came out checked the tyres for make and size, confirmed the tyre were the correct type then inflated them to the correct pressure before putting a small sticker on the drivers door frame with the correct pressures listed.


----------

